# can rotors be turned?



## fliegengt (Mar 1, 2004)

I've got some ATE slotted rotors on the front of my 1997 vr6 jetta. They're starting to get a little wobbly. I've heard that VW rotors can't be turned? Is that so? 
Thanks


----------



## Soren (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: can rotors be turned? (fliegengt)*

Well, any plain old rotors can be turned, unless they're below minimum thickness, then it's not so safe. 
I think it's just that slotted ones would be a real pain to turn...


----------



## spoolmy1.8 (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: can rotors be turned? (fliegengt)*

With original pads - when the pads are worn you will be so close to minimum thickness that when you turn the rotors you will be under the minimum thickness and have to throw out the rotors anyway.
With slotted or cross drilled rotors - I don't know anyone who will turn them because of the damage it can caust to the lathe.
The only way I would reuse the rotors are if I am just changing nearly new pads because they were noisy. 
The way it sounds to me is that you warped the rotors. Either from heavy use or possibly overtorquing the wheels. 
You can find rear rotors for less than $8.00 and fronts for less than $25. (non slotted or drilled - but those just look good anyway)


----------



## fliegengt (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: can rotors be turned? (spoolmy1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spoolmy1.8* »_
You can find rear rotors for less than $8.00 and fronts for less than *$25. * 

 
dude, where?


----------



## spoolmy1.8 (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: can rotors be turned? (fliegengt)*

I'm going to eat my words a little. I forgot you had a different car from me. Those prices are for a MkIV 1.8t.
http://www.partsamerica.com - Has front rotors for $26 for the 97 GLX. The rear rotor and hub assembly is $22.



_Modified by spoolmy1.8 at 10:07 AM 8-3-2007_


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: can rotors be turned? (fliegengt)*

cheap plain rotors = CALL AROUND AND ASK THE COST AT LOCAL AUTOSTORES! i've literally seen swings from $70-14bucks for the same rotors!!!!
typically, http://www.rockauto.com http://www.authausaz.com and autozone have the cheapest rotors. it definitly pays to call up and ask the price.
cheap plain rotors, dont worry you wont die they will be fine, even under heavy use.


----------



## notso2slo (May 1, 2006)

Tirerack has excellent prices on Brembo replacement rotors, I paid like $34, and I know they're good, because they're brembo.


----------



## spoolmy1.8 (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: can rotors be turned? (Banditt007)*

Exactly.
I believe partsamerica.com is Autozone.


----------



## spasticone (May 31, 2004)

Parts America is Advance auto. rock auto was WAY cheap for my last set of rotors... red box for like $9.00. Rocking them for around 12k of "spirited" driving ..... no warping..


----------

